# So-CAL Meet



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm down to meet...assuming I have money and my car is out of the body shop.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd be down, not sure if the wife would want to go... She is about to pop any day soon as well... and next weekend we going to Bishop,CA to see inlaws, and then the week after our meet @ the Observatory... so that is just a crazy amount of miles. lol I just hit 1018 miles and only had the Car 11 1/2 days... I'm gunna have to play this one by Ear.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Well congrats and best of luck to you and your wife...and I hope I can make both meets.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Either way I'm going to post the interior here on the forum with info for my Uncle's shop and the total cost for those who are interested.

The meet would simply be a way for you guys to see it in person and get a feel for it, as well as showing off our cruzes in some random parking lot lol.

@ Ecob: congrats man.


----------



## kingkoopa (Feb 23, 2012)

SlvrECObullet said:


> .. I just hit 1018 miles and only had the Car 11 1/2 days.



lol... im catching up.. 7 days 889 miles...


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll be in Vegas for the week =( Sorry!


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Just realized cant make this meet cause my wifes baby shower is this weekend on the 24th... and i work sunday through thursdays..


----------

